# OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod?



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

does any one know where I can get a OSIR Design - Mantis - Black Carbon Fiber Carbon fiber gauge pod for the Mk1 TT. 
http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/mer...TM1IA
If you have one you want to sell or know some one how has one please let me know...


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (SquashAZ)*

http://www.ttstuff.com/Merchan...TIS52
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (Corradokid135)*

yea it was the first place i looked but if you look at the link you sent it says
"Discontinued by the manufacturer"
which is why I posted... thanks though.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (SquashAZ)*

I know a lot of places say out of stock and discontinued but I did hit the "add to basket" button on a few of these and then "checkout" and it seemed to be in stock so good luck...300 is a bit steep, think if I was sprnding 300 on a gauge may as well be a liquidtt.









http://www.thettshop.com/osir....01536
http://www.rennenhaus.com.au/TT_OSIR.html
http://setuning.com/ecom/ecaud.../2529
http://www.goaudisport.com/pro...id=71
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdecafimafo.html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (turbott920)*

x2


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_x2

x3 to most all OSIR. Great stuff but he's too damn proud of it.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (outinfront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront* »_
x3 to most all OSIR. Great stuff but he's too damn proud of it.

so...other than the in vent option which is a non starter for me in AZ as it 119f in the summer, no way i am restricting flow of my ac. OSIR pod mount is the best integration of gauges in the TT interior, no accounting for taste







it looks like it was meant to be there, and the balance of the other pod options I have seen seem to look like total after thoughts...


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (SquashAZ)*

Yeah it's about the only other option besides vent mount. There's an aluminum they made a while back but it doesn't look as good as the OSIR.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (outinfront)*

there's that digital one that actually shows boost levels (and I think other stuff) threw the display on the dash...total stealth.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (turbott920)*

Thats the EFU 4U, and only works for 2001 or older


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Thats the EFU 4U, and only works for 2001 or older









Happen to know if they are available anywhere?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: OSIR Design ash trey gauge pod? (turbott920)*

Yes.
Bottom right of this page: http://www.cxi-europe.com/shop/index.html


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

I fabricated one for my tt225 completely out of CF. it is real strong and weighs next to nothing. If you are interested i still have the mold . If i can get two or three people i will do a limited run. I will think about price but definitely less then osir. i will go outside and take some pictures of it in a few minutes. I have been working with Carbon fiber for years, and it is a real pain if you dont know what you are doing as the weave separates easily


_Modified by 1badg35 at 6:41 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (1badg35)*

here are some quick cell phone pictures. also my custom handles also cf. just finished them about a week ago. as you can tell the shape is different then osir. i dont really like the shape of osir as it is very flat fronted, so in this pod, the center between the gauges curves back similar to the ash tray that came out. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...ream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...ream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...ream/ 


_Modified by 1badg35 at 12:29 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Nicely done!


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you. took me a bunch of time considering there was alot of planning before making the part to make sure it fit perfectly. im pretty happy with the way that they came out


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (1badg35)*

would look better if they were angled up and a bit towards the driver. 
Look shard to read...
But great job either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

you know i thought the same thing when originally putting it together, but it is is easy for me to see the gauges and im 6'2" tall. my second one has them angled up at a slight angle but its not done yet, so i have not been able to test fit.


----------

